# Anyone else here get loads of bitches on tinder?



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

I got 100+ likes and 50 matches so far in a week. Before I had difficulty but changed up my pics. If anyone wants to see-- I can provide. But bitches rlly fuck with me rn. I suggest hitting the gym like a mofo as well as growing some facial hair. Girls fucking thirsting out here, I'm thinking it got to be my facial hair and overall face.

My bio interestingly enough is that I'm 5 foot 9, and a business administration/psych major lmao.

idek anymore about lookstheory if my ugly ass is getting so many matches. Can provide the proofs


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> I got 100+ likes and 50 matches so far in a week.


Only?

average here is 500 matches a day


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Only?
> 
> average here is 500 matches a day



ITS OVER MAN!


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> ITS OVER MAN!


for you yh

and tinder doesn't mean shit

IRL is what matters

IRL is how people REALLY treat you

at 5'9 you are merely a highschooler


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> for you yh
> 
> and tinder doesn't mean shit
> 
> ...



Fuck man! I knew i should of selected higher height attributes at the start!


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Fuck man! I knew i should of selected higher height attributes at the start!


listen you are trying to make it a joke

but here is the reality - me on the right vs you on the left:


----------



## Bibbysoka (Mar 15, 2020)

Dm me what pics you use


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> listen you are trying to make it a joke
> 
> but here is the reality - me on the right vs you on the left:
> 
> View attachment 310081



Dude but the guy on the left has bigg Dick and more t!


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Dude but the guy on the left has bigg Dick and more t!


TRUE

you have a 9 incher mine is only 2 inches


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Bibbysoka said:


> Dm me what pics you use


it isnt letting me dm u. Start it with me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> I got 100+ likes and 50 matches so far in a week. Before I had difficulty but changed up my pics. If anyone wants to see-- I can provide. But bitches rlly fuck with me rn. I suggest hitting the gym like a mofo as well as growing some facial hair. Girls fucking thirsting out here, I'm thinking it got to be my facial hair and overall face.
> 
> My bio interestingly enough is that I'm 5 foot 9, and a business administration/psych major lmao.
> 
> idek anymore about lookstheory if my ugly ass is getting so many matches. Can provide the proofs


show plz


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

streege said:


> show plz


dm


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

and with bad pics how many matches you got ?


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

streege said:


> and with bad pics how many matches you got ?



15-20.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> 15-20.


so you basically doubled your ratio with better pics ? insane ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 15, 2020)

you look better on the incel pic


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 15, 2020)

Yea bro thats why im on this site


----------



## 6ft4 (Mar 15, 2020)

I've slayed 35 girls from tinder


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 15, 2020)

i've only slain 3 girls off tinder


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> i've only slain 3 girls off tinder



Just msg the girl saying “I cum u? Pls”instant pussy


----------



## Matthias8272 (Mar 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> for you yh
> 
> and tinder doesn't mean shit
> 
> ...


In my last year at 5'11 getting height mogged by basiaclly anyone 15 or older. 5'9 is barely highschooler at this point


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> In my last year at 5'11 getting height mogged by basiaclly anyone 15 or older. 5'9 is barely highschooler at this point


Wow 🤩 found the guy from the African Dinka tribe!


----------



## Baller1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Post pics...brb using imag


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Baller1 said:


> Post pics...brb using imag


If u dm I’ll show


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 15, 2020)

DM me how you look like


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> DM me how you look like


Dm me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok chad, youre gl and you have resoults. Next one


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Ok chad, youre gl and you have resoults. Next one


No I’m not tho. This is my point. You don’t have to be chad to get results. I’m proof of it


----------



## DrTony (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> I got 100+ likes and 50 matches so far in a week. Before I had difficulty but changed up my pics. If anyone wants to see-- I can provide. But bitches rlly fuck with me rn. I suggest hitting the gym like a mofo as well as growing some facial hair. Girls fucking thirsting out here, I'm thinking it got to be my facial hair and overall face.
> 
> My bio interestingly enough is that I'm 5 foot 9, and a business administration/psych major lmao.
> 
> idek anymore about lookstheory if my ugly ass is getting so many matches. Can provide the proofs



I consistently get 99+ likes within 24hours of creating fresh account. I am PSL 4.5


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 15, 2020)

nah ethnic failo is too strong on tinder for me


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

DrTony said:


> I consistently get 99+ likes within 24hours of creating fresh account. I am PSL 4.5


Nah we are both chads then. Welcome to the fam


Tellem--t said:


> nah ethnic failo is too strong on tinder for me


Ethnic slays man! Just say u own a lot of oil in Saudi Arabia and they’ll flock to u


----------



## DrTony (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> Nah we are both chads then. Welcome to the fam
> 
> Ethnic slays man! Just say u own a lot of oil in Saudi Arabia and they’ll flock to u


Well I was diagnosed with chlamydia (it is an easily curable STI) because of my very high laycount over the past 18 months in USA. Big enough scare for me to make me stop for a good while. There are pros and cons to everything in life


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

DrTony said:


> Well I was diagnosed with chlamydia (it is an easily curable STI) because of my very high laycount over the past 18 months in USA. Big enough scare for me to make me stop for a good while.


Yeah fuck sti’s. But better to get one then be a virgin. 🤣


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Mar 15, 2020)

Post a picture or PM me. Also post a few pics of the women you've hooked up with from Tinder. Getting matches from 4-5/10s if you have a decent face and good physique isn't too difficult. Actually meeting up or getting them back your/their place on a consistant basis without flaking at the last minute, is entirely different from mear likes and matches.


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Post a picture or PM me. Also post a few pics of the women you've hooked up with from Tinder. Getting matches from 4-5/10s if you have a decent face and good physique isn't too difficult. Actually meeting up or getting them back your/thier place on a consistant basis without flaking at the last minute, is entirely different from mear likes and matches.


Sure dm me I can show some examples if u want


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> No I’m not tho. This is my point. You don’t have to be chad to get results. I’m proof of it
> View attachment 310296


Post your pics


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 15, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Post your pics


I’ll dm the


socialmediaisbad said:


> I’ll dm the


M


----------



## .👽. (Mar 15, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> I got 100+ likes and 50 matches so far in a week. Before I had difficulty but changed up my pics. If anyone wants to see-- I can provide. But bitches rlly fuck with me rn. I suggest hitting the gym like a mofo as well as growing some facial hair. Girls fucking thirsting out here, I'm thinking it got to be my facial hair and overall face.
> 
> My bio interestingly enough is that I'm 5 foot 9, and a business administration/psych major lmao.
> 
> idek anymore about lookstheory if my ugly ass is getting so many matches. Can provide the proofs


Show pics greycel


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Show pics greycel


Dm me


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 16, 2020)

fuck u chad


----------



## socialmediaisbad (Mar 16, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> fuck u chad


I’m not chad. I get rated like 4-4.5 psl lol


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 16, 2020)

socialmediaisbad said:


> I’m not chad. I get rated like 4-4.5 psl lol


same


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------

